
This Picture Will Change the Way You Learn to Code - sauldcosta
https://medium.com/@scosta/this-picture-will-change-the-way-you-learn-to-code-557ac1e109bd
======
YCode
Learning to find answers and sift through documentation (or even source code)
is a critical skill I see a lot of junior developers lacking.

Most of the time when I help someone I didn't actually have the answer when
they asked, but I did know the terminology to use when searching and how to
spot a credible answer.

Two tips I didn't see mentioned in the article are rubber duck debugging and
typing out your question into StackOverflow and then googling what you typed
before posting it.

